# Rubber Bands



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is Cjw. Bought 107s from dykeema rubber band co. They are a lot faster and hit harder than alliance 107s. They are thicker bands.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

We need pics, prices and testing results!

Would Dykeema be willing to offer a special discount to SlingshotForum members ?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sold Dykeema bands for awhile and did not like them as well as some othe rubber bands. -- Tex


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Tex has voted...I respect that!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They sell the dykema bands on the simple shots website. But I called dykema on the phone and orderd a box of 50 for less than ten bucks. The first set I've shot about 600 shots with no issues.they seem very accurate.Using a whamo sportsman slingshot am able to keep all shots in the black of a 10 meter air pistol target at 33 feet.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm confused I've seen 30 or more posts talking about alliance 107s ,109 etc.speed tests for how long they last,how well people like them etc. I post a couple of times about different bands and it's a problem? Maybe this isn't a site I want to be part of


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Cjw,

Relax brother...maybe we are not in the mood today!...seriously, I know the feeling...some of my posts barely get a response...but then some get lots of answers...it's all good...everybody helps here...don't get upset...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been a 10 meter air rifle and pistol shooter for over 25 years. I'm in charge of the 10 meter range at the phoenix club in Anaheim ca. When I find a pellet or new sight device I tell the other shooters I know what I think if it will possibly help them.thats all I was trying to do here. NOT TO BE A VENDER !!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I'm confused I've seen 30 or more posts talking about alliance 107s ,109 etc.speed tests for how long they last,how well people like them etc. I post a couple of times about different bands and it's a problem? Maybe this isn't a site I want to be part of


Please try and see it from my perspective, that of a moderator.

Probably the main job us moderators do here, is keep the forum free of spam so we can all concentrate on out beloved sport, slingshots.

Although they do slip through occasionally, I ask the members to think back to the last time they saw an add for Viagra, Cialis, penis enlargement pills, grow your breasts bigger food supplements, cheap Christian Dior handbags, bargain Nike shoes or miracle weight loss products. As a team, I would like to think we keep this spam to a minimum.

When a new member joins and posts multiple identical threads pushing a particular product it's easy to mistake this as spam. This is reinforced by visiting the sight and having warnings appear about it being known to contain malicious content, case in point, the Dykeema web site, containing multiple URL redirects to unknown places.

Now, getting back to the bands. The community here loves to hear about new products, we honestly do.

Myself and I'm sure a lot of other members too, would like to hear more about your experiences with these bands. Some really helpful points of information would include:
The specific cut of your bands
What ammo you are shooting
Single, double, straight cut, tapered, half tapered, looped etc
Performance figures if you can (measured speed and power)
Durability and band life
Cost per band
Fork and pouch attachment method

So please, hang around and share with us your experiences with this product. Please however, try and keep it contained to a single thread. Multiple threads on the same topic do nothing to help.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

dykeema sent me 3lbs of 109s a while back i use on some naturals and a whamo clone and they have out lasted some sparco 107 i was using before cheap alternitive to gum rubber at least for rock chucking and shootin g marbles and 3/8 steel


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh sweet, so you can get 109's over there!

I've spoken to people in the past and 107's seemed to be the largest size available.

I much prefer 109's myself as you can get a complete bandset from a single band, unlike 107's which normally require 2 rubber bands per complete band set.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

crapshot said:


> dykeema sent me 3lbs of 109s a while back i use on some naturals and a whamo clone and they have out lasted some sparco 107 i was using before cheap alternitive to gum rubber at least for rock chucking and shootin g marbles and 3/8 steel


107s are cool but nothing beats real gum rubber. To me it's worth the extra little bit of hassle to make them for the performance and feel that real GR offers. I've been using it alot lately and I shoot more consistently with it than theraband.

...no, I'm not selling it








.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't have anything at home to speed test with , but in penetration test on card board at 10meters seem to do as well as trumark rrt tubes. Band lengths are , 7 inches fork to pouch on whamo sportsman, 7 inches on my flat cat pro , 8 inches on my king cat. They are attached to the pouches with number 33 rubber bands. Have shot about 600 shots with whamo and about 500 through other 2 sling shots.been shooting 3/8 and 5/16 shot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Correction 9 1/2 on king cat


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Cjw said:


> They sell the dykema bands on the simple shots website. But I called dykema on the phone and orderd a box of 50 for less than ten bucks. The first set I've shot about 600 shots with no issues.they seem very accurate.Using a whamo sportsman slingshot am able to keep all shots in the black of a 10 meter air pistol target at 33 feet.


 What do they charge for shipping? BTW Welcome to the forum!









Jim


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't remember shipping charges but the whole bill came out to 13.99 for every thing.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I tried 107s but didn't like them. Just got some rubber from flippinout slingshots, great stuff!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it depends on the slingshot method of attachment ,slingshot.etc.some of my sling shots I shoot nothing but theraband gold, others trumark rrts.Its funny when me and another group of 10 meter shooters tested the top air gun pellets.even the pellets brands people swore by when they didn't know what brand they were shooting, we found no practical difference in accuracy for the average shooter.maybe if a person is an Olympic class shooter and shoots nothing but 10s it makes a difference but for the rest of us no.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot like crap with RRTs. I've seen some guys at the tournaments doing (just) ok with them but I think they're not suitable for truly accurate shooting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been shooting 107s a lot lately. As has been said many times before, 107s are good, cheap,long-lasting, easy to make alternative to cutting bands. They are not as fast as TB or small tubes, but they are fast enough for can-killing, and in a pinch have enough power to take small game. (190+ fps with .44 lead) I have almost two boxes of 107s so will be shooting them for a long time to come.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I'm confused I've seen 30 or more posts talking about alliance 107s ,109 etc.speed tests for how long they last,how well people like them etc. I post a couple of times about different bands and it's a problem? Maybe this isn't a site I want to be part of


You have to take a deep breath and calm down. That's what is so good about his site, we WANT to hear different opinions and decide for ourselves. You have to get over the, " their out to get me" mentality and learn from these guys with a lot more experience then we have.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I dont feel that people are out to get 
Me. I've been a competitive shooter in NRA and Isu events for 30 years. I've delt with a lot of harsher and tougher things than this . Been shooting slingshots for 45 years off and on and And all I was doing was voicing my thoughts on a product. And if nobody wants to use it makes no difference to me.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I don't feel that people are out to get
> Me. I've been a competitive shooter in NRA and Isu events for 30 years. I've delt with a lot of harsher and tougher things than this . Been shooting slingshots for 45 years off and on and And all I was doing was voicing my thoughts on a product. And if nobody wants to use it makes no difference to me.


Sorry if I misunderstood you. When you referred to it as a "problem" and "Maybe this isn't a site I want to be a part of " I interpreted it the wrong way. I apologize.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

if you want to enhance rubber band speed try henry of panama 107 half loops


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> You have to take a deep breath and calm down.


Just FYI, saying something like that does not really calm a person down at all.


----------

